# Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips?



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

I want to go the Stainless Steel route with my 15" BBS RS042s and put them on my SLC. The only problem is those lips are hard to find. Damn near impossible to find. If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm looking for a set of 4 2" wide lips for 15" BBS RSs with 30 holes.


----------



## IWantAnA2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (UrSeRiOuS)*

Tunershop 
You mook.


----------



## scirocco16valve4 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (IWantAnA2)*

you got to be a pimping sugar daddy to be rolling on radinoxes


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (scirocco16valve4)*

Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostie88 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (IWantAnA2)*

try this for sale thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3759120


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (boostie88)*

Oh I've seen that thread for a long time now. I can't justify paying more for the lips from him then Tunershop. I am in no hurry to get them and I do understand that they can take weeks to get at times.


----------



## boostie88 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Oh I've seen that thread for a long time now. I can't justify paying more for the lips from him then Tunershop. I am in no hurry to get them and I do understand that they can take weeks to get at times.

well i searched for radinox and only that thread showed up.


----------



## IWantAnA2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Quit fooling yourself.


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Where can I get Schmidt Radinox lips? (IWantAnA2)*

Matt I don't even want to imagine my anger if I see my wheels on someone elses car when I get home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

